# Video playback spead?



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

On its YouTube app, I noticed that the Google Chromecast streamer has an extra button that my Tivo stream 4K one does not: video playback speed. That would be a good feature for Tivo to adopt too!


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

I play YouTube videos a lot. Some are too fast. Chromecast (like the VLC computer program video player) has a speed button. The Google one is just 0.25, 0.5, 1.0, 1.25, 1.5X, unlike the VLC one which is whatever you set it to be on the slider. Nature or outdoors travel videos for example are less dependent on how fast you play them to enjoy them. thanks.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

I use SmartTube, no ads and it skips promos. And has speed adjust.

SmartTubeNext - Ad Free YouTube App on Firestick/Android


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks. I think I remember hearing the name once but never really knew what it was. I will look up the app in the channel apps store. Thank you.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Old Roamio 0 said:


> Thanks. I think I remember hearing the name once but never really knew what it was. I will look up the app in the channel apps store. Thank you.


Not sure it's in the store, I got it via filelinked.


----------

